# Gibson Platinum SG $500 Alberta



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Gibson Platinum SG | Guitars | Grande Prairie | Kijiji


----------



## Pat H (Dec 19, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Gibson Platinum SG | Guitars | Grande Prairie | Kijiji
> 
> 
> View attachment 385176


----------



## Pat H (Dec 19, 2020)

Price change to $1300


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat H said:


> Price change to $1300


Still a good price if it’s in good shape.


----------

